# Interesting article in local paper



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

This article was in the local newspaper - thought I'd share since it relates to a golden retriever with cancer.

Toledo Blade


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for posting the article.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, thank you for posting this!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you for posting this article.


----------

